# Anyone have a solar Walmart fire?



## cda (Aug 21, 2019)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...ues-tesla-over-fires-seven-stores/2066251001/


Does not really say origin and cause of the fires.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 22, 2019)

Inquiring minds await the findings as to origin of these. Could it be radiant heating from the panels melting the roofing? 
How much heat can current flow in the wires generate?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 22, 2019)

Code change coming?


----------



## ICE (Aug 23, 2019)

Obviously the fires were caused by escaped electricity.  It's a wonder that PV isn't bursting into flames daily.  No electricians are present during construction.  The only saving grace is the relative simplicity of solar arrays. Any shoe salesman with the stomach for walking roofs is an industry standard PV mechanic.

On large projects there isn't enough attention paid to expansion and contraction due to sunlight.  Conduits come apart....wires are chaffed....electrons dance to freedom taking molten metal along for the ride.  Another common pitfall is bare copper against aluminum module frames.  It doesn't take years to create new circuits.


----------



## steveray (Aug 23, 2019)

Insert "free" government money into any industry and watch people rush to collect it and destroy it...


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 23, 2019)

Viewed as a "put folks to work" program. Jobs for those lacking skills? 
City inspectors allowed to do roof climbs? Who provides their safety harnesses and tie-offs?


----------



## e hilton (Aug 23, 2019)

steveray said:


> Insert "free" government money into any industry and watch people rush to collect it and destroy it...


But ... but ... but ... it’s GREEN!


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 23, 2019)

only green flashes I ever saw were at Maui sunsets.


----------



## classicT (Aug 23, 2019)

Green flames maybe...







After-all, the presence of copper will produce green flames. https://www.quora.com/What-causes-a-green-flame


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Maybe Walmart should have install Slyndra solar panels instead?

Didn't some politician just by a mansion in the Hampton's?


----------



## cda (Aug 23, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> only green flashes I ever saw were at Maui sunsets.




I have heard Willie Nelson say that , when he is in Maui


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 10, 2019)

Just as an Auroua Borealis is unforgetable, so too is a Maui sunset.


----------

